# Solid state amps (Yes, that's right)



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

Evening all. 
I'm still on the hunt for that perfect gigging/recording (and everyone on here has been a huge help) metal beast. So now I turn my attention towards solid state amps, in all their hated glory. There's a Randall KH120RHS head nearby I would like to try out, but being "non-tube" there isn't much credible information on it. So I thought I'd ask the folks at Seven String for their thoughts. If it's actually a majoy stuff up (god I hope it does more than 'tallica stuff ) feel free to share your opinions on alternative SS stuff. Not the modelling variety, but the full on head+cab gig machines. 
I have no problem with SS tone. In fact I like it. So I'd rather not read the usual about how inferior it is. So anyone with an educated opinion on SS amps, fire away! Let's give em a turn in the lime light for a change 
Thanks guys. As always


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 13, 2012)

Track down an Ampeg VH series amp and revel in the awesome, saturated, brutal goodness. You can find them really cheap and they sound absolutely killer. A lot of Death Metal and Thrash bands have used them.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 13, 2012)

The Randall RH150G3+ would be one worth checking out. It does have one 12AT7 in it before the power section, but I don't really think it does a whole lot.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been an SS fan for a while now and I too feel as if they're constantly underrated and berated when some absolutely killer tones have been recorded with them. 

From the top of my head some worth checking out:

Ampeg VH140C
Randall Warhead
Crate GX130C
Crate GX900G/2200H/GTX3500H/VTX200S
Randall RH200/250/RG100/RG200ES
Ibanez TBX150
Madison Prophecy
Peavey XXL
Possibly a Hughes and Kettner Attax, or look at Rath/Vintage amps (made by the guy who designed the positive feedback circuitry that H&K uses).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> I've been an SS fan for a while now and I too feel as if they're constantly underrated and berated when some absolutely killer tones have been recorded with them.
> 
> From the top of my head some worth checking out:
> 
> ...



This guy nailed it. 

If you got a bigger budget, look into the Randall Cyclone, Titan, or V-max.

If you don't mind only changing a couple of preamp tubes, check the Randall RH150G3+, RH300G3+, and if your budget permits, Randall T2 and Randall V2

Just make sure you ignore ANY of the Randall RX or Crate Flexwave amps.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 13, 2012)

Ampeg VH

/thread


Although, you didn't really say what kind of tone you're looking for. If you want 'FUCKINGSHITTHATSBRUTALASFUCK', then go with the Ampeg.


----------



## skeels (Feb 13, 2012)

GK 250ml.


"Sounds like death."

That is all....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 13, 2012)

skeels said:


> GK 250ml.
> 
> 
> "Sounds like death."
> ...



How the shit did I forget that 

Death, Iron Maiden, Rush, Extreme - lots of folks have used that amp and I tried one out BUT neglected to buy it back in around 1989. Superb pieces of kit, as are the preamp versions.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

Fast replies as always, thanks 
Man there is such sick tone on this page! Sadly i can't get near most of the discontinued stuff down in SA  Damn!
But at least Randall pulled there heads out of their arses and got with the programme. Thank you V/T2. 
I blame big artists who always make their lesser, budet model amps SS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Fast replies as always, thanks
> Man there is such sick tone on this page! Sadly i can't get near most of the discontinued stuff down in SA  Damn!
> But at least Randall pulled there heads out of their arses and got with the programme. Thank you V/T2.
> I blame big artists who always make their lesser, budet model amps SS.



Eh, they put their heads back in when they discontinued the T2/V2 and gave us the RT series instead. 

All the stuff we mentioned are gonna have to be found used except for the Ibby TBX150 (I blame tube snobs for making all the companies ditch their good solid state amps in favor for cheap, budget, half-assed tube amps  ) And if you want a gigging amp, you could do with a lot better then the TBX. Its a good recording amp, but if you crank it... 
But like I said, awesome recording amp. I ran the preamp of it into my PC, used Guitar Rig 5's cabinet sims, and got something really close to Metallica's And Justice for All tone.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eh, they put their heads back in when they discontinued the T2/V2 and gave us the RT series instead.


 
They discontinued the Valve Dynamics!?!? When did this happen?? I better grab one of those then 
Hell they also discontinued the MTS line. Soon we'll have nothing but the RX. Looks like company suicide.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> They discontinued the Valve Dynamics!?!? When did this happen?? I better grab one of those then
> Hell they also discontinued the MTS line. Soon we'll have nothing but the RX. Looks like company suicide.



Its been discontinued since 2010. The only one they have are the T2 combo and 100W T2, which I have no clue why they even made a 100W T2 head, the biggest reason I like it was because of the 400W power section. 

But I think they're getting it straight again, they're supposed to be releasing a 150W MOSFET solid state amp called the RG1503, which theres almost information on ATM.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

What the fuck. There's a V2 up the road from me that's been there for ages. That explains me being out of the loop  and an RM100 actually....then there's that solid state kh120. Oh, and George Lynche + Kirk Hammet RMs. Pfft, no Randall love down here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> What the fuck. There's a V2 up the road from me that's been there for ages.



No one knows about the awesomeness of the V2, due to it being a hybrid amp. 

Go try it out, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2012)

Marshall 8100 in before page two.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

I know hey. Idiots. I've got Micheal Ammots V2 combo. What a beast. Our bassist actually prefers it to the Rectifier I played a while back. If that's not testement to SS competance then I don't know what is. 

Funny how tube amps are so almighty, until it's a pre amp tube with a solid state power amp or vice versa.


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 13, 2012)

bit of a DIY solid state set up of the amptweaker tightmetal and a 44 magnum power amp sounds sounds killer! Here's a little riff vid I did to show off the tone I have been using from it:


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 13, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> I know hey. Idiots. I've got Micheal Ammots V2 combo. What a beast. Our bassist actually prefers it to the Rectifier I played a while back. If that's not testement to SS competance then I don't know what is.
> 
> Funny how tube amps are so almighty, until it's a pre amp tube with a solid state power amp or vice versa.



I think a SS power amp with either a serious SS preamp or even better, a tube pre-amp kicks all sorts of ass. I ran that sort of rig for a while (alternated between Marshall 9001 preamp and a couple of others including an ADA and a Boogie Triaxis) and the tones I got were freaking beastly through a Marshall stereo cabinet - wish it had been a Boogie oversized but hey, nvm!


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 13, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> I think a SS power amp with either a serious SS preamp or even better, a tube pre-amp kicks all sorts of ass. I ran that sort of rig for a while (alternated between Marshall 9001 preamp and a couple of others including an ADA and a Boogie Triaxis) and the tones I got were freaking beastly through a Marshall stereo cabinet - wish it had been a Boogie oversized but hey, nvm!


The Hughes And Kettner Attax runs that kind of setup. Run that through an oversized Krankenstein cab and just try to say SS sounds thin.


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2012)

Tech 21?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 13, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> The Hughes And Kettner Attax runs that kind of setup. Run that through an oversized Krankenstein cab and just try to say SS sounds thin.



The new Attax is all Solidstate but I have yet to hear a decent clip of it cranked - which put me off buying a combo for £200 on the EvilBay. I have to say that I'm hoping with an EQ pedal in the front it will absolutely slay......

We shall see.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 13, 2012)

I approve of this thread


----------



## Loomer (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the shit out of my Randall RH100G2. Solid State amps that are actually well-made kick ass for metal. Fuck the haters, they jus' ignant.


----------



## Misfit74 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use a Randall RG100SC and love it. Although the model probably isn't practical for your purposes (2x12", all-in-one), the sound is great. I love solid state for metal and Randall produces some killer tones. So, another thumbs up for Randall here.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its been discontinued since 2010. The only one they have are the T2 combo and 100W T2, which I have no clue why they even made a 100W T2 head, the biggest reason I like it was because of the 400W power section.
> 
> But I think they're getting it straight again, they're supposed to be releasing a 150W MOSFET solid state amp called the RG1503, which theres almost information on ATM.



The 400w output is a bit misleading. It's been a few years since I've had it but I'm pretty sure that it was only 400w @ 2 ohms (or somewhere thereabout). 

It may not be 'solid state' per se, but no one seems to have mentioned the Line 6 HD147 or Vetta II. I believe Dino Cazares (Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Asesino) currently still uses a Vetta II.

edit: I realize that the OP isn't in the US but Musician's Friend seems to have the original 'high powered' T2 in stock....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> The 400w output is a bit misleading. It's been a few years since I've had it but I'm pretty sure that it was only 400w @ 2 ohms.
> 
> It may not be 'solid state' per se, but no one seems to have mentioned the Line 6 HD147 or Vetta II. I believe Dino Cazares (Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Asesino) currently still uses a Vetta II.



400W at 4 ohms, [email protected] 8 ohms, and [email protected] 16 ohms. I think the output is over 500W at 2 ohms. 

And yeah, the Vetta is a good choice too. Its a modeler on steroids. Just listen to FF's recent album. Thats all Insane mode Vetta II.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 13, 2012)

I asked Randall directly a few months ago if there were plans to discontinue the Valve Dynamic series and they replied that there were NOT any plans "as of yet" to discontinue... so take from that what you will. I know a few places are selling the T2 and V2 but it seems like the V2 is harder to find new online. 

Also they are indeed 400w at 4 ohms, 280w at 8 ohms, and something like 500 at 2 ohms LOL, but I wouldn't run it at that. 

The new RG1503 head has me intrigued but we'll see...

Edit: wow ninja'd by JazzHands


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> I asked Randall directly a few months ago if there were plans to discontinue the Valve Dynamic series and they replied that there were NOT any plans "as of yet" to discontinue... so take from that what you will. I know a few places are selling the T2 and V2 but it seems like the V2 is harder to find new online.
> 
> Also they are indeed 400w at 4 ohms, 280w at 8 ohms, and something like 500 at 2 ohms LOL, but I wouldn't run it at that.



I'm still upset the discontinued the G3 series, they were really good sounding amps. 

And I believe you shouldn't run it at 500W. It might actually make the amp blow up.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm still upset the discontinued the G3 series, they were really good sounding amps.
> 
> And I believe you shouldn't run it at 500W. It might actually make the amp blow up.



I know you can run 2 x 4ohm bass cabs to get a 2 ohm load but can you even GET guitar cabs that are 4 ohms ??? 

I'm pretty sure you can wire one up to be 4 ohms but I'm talking stock from a manufacturer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> I know you can run 2 x 4ohm bass cabs to get a 2 ohm load but can you even GET guitar cabs that are 4 ohms ???
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can wire one up to be 4 ohms but I'm talking stock from a manufacturer.



Randall RT Series RT412-100C 400W 4x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet: Shop Amplifiers & Effects & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/randall-rv412-100-400w-4x12-guitar-speaker-cabinet

And honestly, rewiring is pretty easy. I did it myself with my Peavey 412MS, rewiring it from 16ohms to 4ohms. Just needed a new 1/4th inch input jack and a pack of slide connectors.

And if you want a 2ohm speaker, you need to get a quad of 8 ohm speakers and wire it in parallel.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah my Randall XL cab is 4 or 16 ohms mono, or 8 ohms stereo. 

My B-52 AT412 was the same.


----------



## TMM (Feb 13, 2012)

The H&K Warp 7 is actually nice w/ a boost. You have to EQ it totally unconventionally to get it to sound right though (bass on 1-2, etc).

Surprised not to see any ISP Theta here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2012)

TMM said:


> Surprised not to see any ISP Theta here.




Shits expensive, yo.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Feb 14, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> I've been an SS fan for a while now and I too feel as if they're constantly underrated and berated when some absolutely killer tones have been recorded with them.
> 
> From the top of my head some worth checking out:
> 
> ...


i was near to buy a Ibanez TBX120h but i dont know some people says that is horrible


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

Mechanix11 said:


> i was near to buy a Ibanez TBX120h but i dont know some people says that is horrible



I really think its a nice sounding recording amp, but even trying it with a 4 ohm cabinet, I think its lacking as a gigging amp.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 14, 2012)

I somehow ended up with an old Randall RG80-12SC. It's an angry little combo... possibly the most brutal hair metal can get. You can pick out its recognizable tone on some Def Leppard album, I forget which.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shits expensive, yo.





Only ever heard a couple of YT clips and whilst it does sound good.....it's not THAT good considering the price!


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 14, 2012)

TMM said:


> Surprised not to see any ISP Theta here.



Quoting to fanboy pimp this awesome amp... even though its expensive.


----------



## Curt (Feb 14, 2012)

As for that Randall, I played one at my local music store about 6 months back. Wasn't too impressed. It was rather harsh and the low end was so-so. a good cab could definitely help, though. I would recommend the G3+ series by randall, though. I had the 150 watt head for some time and it slayed.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah the KH120 or RX120 is a glorified practice amp. Nothing impressive. I wouldn't nab it unless it was no more than $100ish and even then there is better!


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 14, 2012)

Curt said:


> As for that Randall, I played one at my local music store about 6 months back. Wasn't too impressed. It was rather harsh and the low end was so-so. a good cab could definitely help, though. I would recommend the G3+ series by randall, though. I had the 150 watt head for some time and it slayed.


 This. The clips I've heard are exactly this. Kinda threw me off a bit as well


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 14, 2012)

I got some decent tones out of the Peavey Transtube Supreme when I had one

My first head was a Crate Excalibur 2200H and boy do I wish i still had that amp...


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 14, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> It may not be 'solid state' per se, but no one seems to have mentioned the Line 6 HD147 or Vetta II. I believe Dino Cazares (Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Asesino) currently still uses a Vetta II.


Good point. What are the Vetta heads like? Or maybe the Spiders  The Spider 30 kills its competition (Cube 30) in my opinion


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've played my friends V Max a few times, and I'd really love to buy it off him or find a V2 or T2 for a good price. Anyone here used both the V2 and T2, and which did you prefer?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Good point. What are the Vetta heads like? Or maybe the Spiders  The Spider 30 kills its competition (Cube 30) in my opinion



The Spiders: 

The Flextones: 

The Vettas: 




sell2792 said:


> I've played my friends V Max a few times, and I'd really love to buy it off him or find a V2 or T2 for a good price. Anyone here used both the V2 and T2, and which did you prefer?



V2: Very versatile, less gain and aggression, still has plenty of gain though.
T2: Very metal, melts your face off. People compare it to the 5150/6505.


----------



## Benzesp (Feb 14, 2012)

XXL and the Marshall 8200 are great.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 14, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> I've played my friends V Max a few times, and I'd really love to buy it off him or find a V2 or T2 for a good price. Anyone here used both the V2 and T2, and which did you prefer?



Lol! I own both the T2 and V2 (technically the V2 is mine and my band's but it lives with me). 

I'd probably say I prefer the T2 because it seems to be more in your face and pissed. Also I would say that unless you use the graphic EQ on the V2 the T2's tube channel is tighter; also the cleans are definitely a bit warmer and tubey of course with the T2. 

The V2 is very cool too and I wouldn't hesitate to buy either one if the price is right. Now if I came across a Ninja or an Archetype especially, then I'd pass on a regular T2... I did hear that the Gus G. T2HH is where it's at though...


----------



## xchristopherx (Feb 15, 2012)

I always thought the mode 4 was kind of cool sounding. Just not when I played it. Dude DL from the acacia strain had one for a bit and John from stray from the path too. I thought they both sounded pretty good. But every time I plugged in it felt thin and lifeless.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 15, 2012)

xchristopherx said:


> I always thought the mode 4 was kind of cool sounding. Just not when I played it. Dude DL from the acacia strain had one for a bit and John from stray from the path too. I thought they both sounded pretty good. But every time I plugged in it felt thin and lifeless.



Alex from Testament rates it as the "Best Marshall Ever" (capitalisation mine) and does get some great tones out of it. I think John 5 used it for a while IIRC so clearly you just need to dial it in very, very carefully


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Alex from Testament rates it as the "Best Marshall Ever" (capitalisation mine) and does get some great tones out of it



Honestly, I think he only used them for a short period. Whenever I saw a few videos of him playing, he's playing into a Marshall DSL100, and later on a JVM.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Spiders:
> 
> The Flextones:
> 
> The Vettas:


 
Nice and summarised  Now explain why 



xchristopherx said:


> I always thought the mode 4 was kind of cool sounding. Just not when I played it. Dude DL from the acacia strain had one for a bit and John from stray from the path too. I thought they both sounded pretty good. But every time I plugged in it felt thin and lifeless.


 
I wouldn't trust a Marshall. I've heard lots of crap come out of them as well.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 15, 2012)

All the solid state Marshall stuff I've had the misfortune to play on sounded mostly god-awful. 

Line 6 Spider 4's are significantly better than the Spider 2's and 3's IMO, as are the Spiders Valves, but the Vetta's are way nicer.

Vox and Peavey's newer solidstate/valvestate stuff has been really good, especially the Vox Valvetronix +'s and I'd imagine the newer VTX 150 Pro's. I've been look at one to keep at home to jam/practice/record with, and the more I use both the more I like them.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 15, 2012)

I've heard there are bad switching issues on Peaveys Vypyr models. Like system failure type issues.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 15, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> I've heard there are bad switching issues on Peaveys Vypyr models. Like system failure type issues.



Yeah, I wouldn't trust them for live use. 

And the Flextone III is like the Spider, just with WAY better sounding amp models.







The Vetta II is pretty much a POD X3 combined with a 300W power amp, making it a stand-alone amp. This is Dino Cazares' favorite amp and he got a pretty damn heavy tone on FF's Mechanize album. 






And if you wanna save a few buck (and have the right cables), you could get a used Vetta 1 head and upgrade the firmware to the Vetta 2 firmware.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it's safe to say that Line 6 owns amp modelling these days (except maybe the Axe FX of course) 
Anyone played Deans new Dime amps? They look promising on paper, designed by the guy who designed the Randall RG 100ES. Any thoughts? they're pretty new so I've never even seen one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

Never tried 'em. But I would skip it. Clips sound pretty . I'm not even a huge fan of the RG100ES for modern stuff either, since you need to run a bunch of stuff into it. Randall amps made in the 2000's (RH100/150/200/250/300 G2/G3+, V-max, Cyclone, Titan, Warhead, X2, T2, V2) are pretty much plug and play honestly. 

Oh, by the way, if you ever get the chance to get a RH150 or RH300, DO NOT get the G3. Get the G3+. G3's will have the "Valve Dynamic" emblem on top of the model name and only say "G3" under the power switch. G3+'s will only have the model name and say "G3 Plus" below the power switch.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never tried 'em. But I would skip it. Clips sound pretty . I'm not even a huge fan of the RG100ES for modern stuff either, since you need to run a bunch of stuff into it. Randall amps made in the 2000's are pretty much plug and play honestly.


I suppose that's the plus side to the older Randalls. You get the base of a sound and then customise from there. If you don't like the plug and play stuff you're screwed, cuz you probably pay more for that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> I suppose that's the plus side to the older Randalls. You get the base of a sound and then customise from there. If you don't like the plug and play stuff you're screwed, cuz you probably pay more for that



Thats why I sold my RG80ES. On its own it sounded muddy and extremely fizzy. I needed a boost and an EQ to tame it. Even then, I wasn't satisfied. 

EDIT: But I do remember being told that mine was an XP series which was made in 1989, and the pre-1987 Randall RG100ES's were the ones to look out for. Even then, I wouldn't take the risk. I'd just look out for an RH150G3+ or RH200G2 in the price range.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 16, 2012)

Exactly why I started this thread. So everyone could give their opinion on what GOOD solid states are around. Cuz I'm sure they're out there somewhere....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

The first page pretty much summed up all the good SS heads that should be top priority to find.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The first page pretty much summed up all the good SS heads that should be top priority to find.


Well I'm gonna throw in the Krank Rev SST as well, just cuz I'm one of the few who actually likes Krank tone


----------



## Ishan (Feb 16, 2012)

Any of you have experience with the H&K Warp 7 112 combo? I have a Celestion I could throw in it and I've found one real cheap.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 16, 2012)

The Warp Factor pedal is quite brutal but made of the weakest materials known to man...however the Combo (IIRC) shares the same circuitry and has a higher build quality so added to the known quantity of a Celestion speaker I'm going to bet you could get some unexpectedly great tones for peanuts.

(Thinking about it, don't they come with Celestion's as standard?)


----------



## Ishan (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Warp Factor pedal which I like, the Celestion I have is a G12 Century, I doubt the H&K come with anything remotely as good


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 16, 2012)

I fancied buying the pedal but I have to admit I was put off by horror stories of their reliability and build quality  I think that the combo may have one of the "Rockdriver" speakers much the same as the Attax range so a Century is certainly an upgrade. Have to admit that the tones really are quite impressive...very dark and crunchy with an absolute ton of gain readily available.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ibanez TBX150 all the way. It might be a little quiet compared to tubed amps, but if you're playing a mic'd stage, you're set! I had mine running through a Peavey 5150 cab, and I had an Ibanez TS9DX for a little extra kick. I played a show about 6 months ago, and when I was setting up I heard "are you serious?" or "why would he use that head" countless times from the other bands guitarists. but by the time i was done they completely ate their words. best part is they only $250 new.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 16, 2012)

Randall RG100SC is pretty awesome with a good cab. I have the combo version with the Celestion seventy 80's in it. Sounded like crap until I put the speakers from a Genz Benz GB212 G-Flex in it. Now it's a solid punch in the face . Holds clarity at high volumes, plenty of gain, decent enough cleans, and with the new speakers, the low end punches you in the face (as I've already stated ). Highly recommended. For a bit of refrence on how I use it, I'm a traditional death metal player and I use an RG7620 in Drop A.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a V-Max on Guitar center's used site for $199. 

Also an RH200 for $99! 

smokin' deals!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 16, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> bit of a DIY solid state set up of the amptweaker tightmetal and a 44 magnum power amp sounds sounds killer! Here's a little riff vid I did to show off the tone I have been using from it:






now that`s Interesting, very interesting,while I don`t care for the tone of the tightmetal.
the 44 power amp pedal,now that opens up a while host of possibilities.
hummm a gigbag,a pedalbag,and a 1x12,now that would be handy.


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 17, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> now that`s Interesting, very interesting,while I don`t care for the tone of the tightmetal.
> the 44 power amp pedal,now that opens up a while host of possibilities.
> hummm a gigbag,a pedalbag,and a 1x12,now that would be handy.



The clean tone at the beginning of the vid is just the 44, not bad if I do say so myself. It also saturates really well as you crank it, very nice dirty blues tone, unfortunately my camera's mike wouldn't allow me to record at that volume.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 17, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> The clean tone at the beginning of the vid is just the 44, not bad if I do say so myself. It also saturates really well as you crank it, very nice dirty blues tone, unfortunately my camera's mike wouldn't allow me to record at that volume.




I have read a bit last night about the 44 mag and the 22 cal,I asked a few questions because I was wondering how much volume these pedals puts out and everyone I have talked to says no worries,plenty lound enough for gigging,have you tried a pod/rp/zoom modler infront of it?


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 17, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> There is a V-Max on Guitar center's used site for $199.
> 
> Also an RH200 for $99!
> 
> smokin' deals!


 
OMG 
It's the SS apocalypse


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> OMG
> It's the SS apocalypse



Too bad you're in S.A. 

Oh well, the RH200's gone anyway. I checked last night.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Too bad you're in S.A.
> 
> Oh well, the RH200's gone anyway. I checked last night.


 Lol. That was fast


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Lol. That was fast



Oh well, I can always hunt for the T2. Like you should be...


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh well, I can always hunt for the T2. Like you should be...


Fuck that, there's a V2 with my name on it. I'm going with our bassist to check it and some other shit out tomorrow. I'm praying it's not a harsh sounding as Youtube makes it sound


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Fuck that, there's a V2 with my name on it. I'm going with our bassist to check it and some other shit out tomorrow. I'm praying it's not a harsh sounding as Youtube makes it sound



It'll sound better. Youtube never gives you the best tones, unless its a pro-recording, as such:


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 17, 2012)

That's one good vid right there. 
I like the look of the V2 though cuz right now I can't live without the graphic EQ on my V2 combo  It opens up whole new dimensions to that little bastard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> That's one good vid right there.
> I like the look of the V2 though cuz right now I can't live without the graphic EQ on my V2 combo  It opens up whole new dimensions to that little bastard



Could always get an external EQ. 

But still, I'm sure the V2 won't disappoint.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 17, 2012)

IMO, the Marshall VS 100 8100 can do the trick. The only problem I ever had with it was volume in a band setting. If only it were a wee bit louder.. sounded like complete ass when pushed enough to hear in the band mix.

Spiders.. I had III HD150 and matching cab for a couple months as a home jammer.. eh.. Definitely not meant for serious band situations IMO.

One of my friends has a Randall RH200.. lil thin

One of my friends had an Ampeg VH140.. sick.. for SS

Another friend has Marshall Mode Four.. very nice too. 

SS sure don't feel like tubes, so I'm gonna stick with tubes. Dont fix what aint broke kinda thang... Until you factor in tube and tech cost.. lol

that's my take


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 17, 2012)

Diggy said:


> If only it were a wee bit louder.. sounded like complete ass when pushed enough to hear in the band mix.


 
You win some, you lose some  

To go back to the Valve dynamics for a second (sorry to drag it on)
Being 400W, do I need to worry too much about cab power handeling? Or are those values specific to tube amps?


----------



## groph (Feb 17, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> You win some, you lose some
> 
> To go back to the Valve dynamics for a second (sorry to drag it on)
> Being 400W, do I need to worry too much about cab power handeling? Or are those values specific to tube amps?



No, watts are watts. You'll want a cab that can handle the maximum wattage you're planning on throwing at it.

EDIT: But to be fair, amps don't always put out the wattage that they're advertised as having - when you have a 100W amp playing at low volume, it's not putting out 100W, and if it's cranked open to full volume, it could be putting out more than 100W. You can run an amp that is more powerful than the cabinet, but you risk blowing the speakers (and hence the amp as well since it will be running without a load) if you have the amp turned up too much.


----------



## Lankles (Feb 17, 2012)

Used my brand spankin' new T2 last night in a band situation. It was good. Very tasty cleans as well. It has been a long time since I haven't had my channels sharing a gain control. It held up well enough with the other guitarist's Boogie/Eleven Rack arsenal. 

The back plate also has different wattages to what's been advertised. I've got 220W at 8Ohms and 400W at 4Ohms ... no mention of output at 2Ohms. 

Is it possible for me to use my Korg AX3000G as a midi controller? It only takes 5 pins, and the Randall has 7. No worries if it won't work, that gives me an excuse to BUY MOAR GEAR!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2012)

Lankles said:


> Is it possible for me to use my Korg AX3000G as a midi controller? It only takes 5 pins, and the Randall has 7. No worries if it won't work, that gives me an excuse to BUY MOAR GEAR!



Well, if possible, you could buy a 5 pin to 7 pin MIDI connector Rocktron sells

Rocktron 5-Pin To 7-Pin MIDI Cable: Shop Accessories & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

Or get a Tech 21 MIDI Moose.

Tech 21 MIDI Moose Footcontroller: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 18, 2012)

Other options are the Rolls MidiBuddy at $130 or the Behringer FCB1010 $140ish. Both should do the job. If I was gigging right now with my T2 I'd grab one of those to use with an old Alesis MIDIverb I've got that has chorus, delay, reverb, etc. It would change channels and provide me the effects I need. 

FWIW, I've jammed with my T2 more than enough times REALLY loud in band situations and it's always held up in the mix. Never pushed it past 4.5-5 in volume and that was way too loud really. Thank god for hearos 

Whether you're running the amp at 4 or 8ohms, it's still going to kick ass in decent cab. 

Also I would check out musicgoround.com, as there are a few T2's / V2's up there too; look for "TH2". Titans and Cyclones are out there too. Just depends how modern of a sound you want and how much gain you want stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Rolls MidiBuddy



Why have I never seen or heard of this? I browse MF a lot and I've never noticed it. 

Also, the OP can't use Guitarcenter or Musicgoround. he lives in South Africa.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why have I never seen or heard of this? I browse MF a lot and I've never noticed it.
> 
> Also, the OP can't use Guitarcenter or Musicgoround. he lives in South Africa.



Lol totally didn't notice / wasn't thinking about where "SA" was. My bad OP. Yeah I dunno what's used out there. Maybe Ebay will have to be your best bet. You could always do some sort of rack set up... Carvin SS, Rocktron, or ART SLA power amp with a nice pre or something, but that would cost you more than just a SS head.  There are a lot of nice recommendations in this thread. Just be patient in your search!

Yeah that MidiBuddy looks pretty sweet. The first time I heard of it I think was on a Periphery tour video from Europe. Just depends if you need the relay switching of the Behringer or its expression pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Lol totally didn't notice / wasn't thinking about where "SA" was. My bad OP. Yeah I dunno what's used out there. Maybe Ebay will have to be your best bet. You could always do some sort of rack set up... Carvin SS, Rocktron, or ART SLA power amp with a nice pre or something, but that would cost you more than just a SS head.  There are a lot of nice recommendations in this thread. Just be patient in your search!
> 
> Yeah that MidiBuddy looks pretty sweet. The first time I heard of it I think was on a Periphery tour video from Europe. Just depends if you need the relay switching of the Behringer or its expression pedals.



Well, he did say he was gonna try out a V2 head, so I'm hoping that works out for him and he gets a good price on it. 

Regarding the pedal, I wonder if its as difficult to program as the Behringer. It also has phantom power, which the Behringer one lacks. But like you said, the Behringer has the 2 expression pedals, which really bums me out about the Midi Buddy since I really love to use Whammy-esque effects. 

But the MidiBuddy does seem better, since it could be used to just switch channels, effects, and banks. And since the V2/T2 already works via MIDI, you don't need to worry about the relays. 

EDIT: The thing I also really like about the MidiBuddy is that it looks like its design is still stuck in the 80's.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: The thing I also really like about the MidiBuddy is that it looks like its design is still stuck in the 80's.



Yeah it looks very convenient for its size. If and when I need a controller I'm tempted to nab this instead and if I need a wah/volume pedal just buy a real separate one. 

This was the video I mentioned with the MidiBuddy. You can see it at 2:55ish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2012)

Periphery uses it... 

THAT MEANS WE SHOULD ALL USE THEM!  

Joking aside, it does seem like a neat little piece, and I can always buy those cheapo Behringer expression pedals which treated me well.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, he did say he was gonna try out a V2 head, so I'm hoping that works out for him and he gets a good price on it.


 Sadly no V2 just yet. But I did manage to try the RX120 just for fun. I have to say, It has the sweetest metal rythme sound you could possibly imagine. The high notes arent very powerful so I'd skip it for lead, but if you just play rythme this thing was awesome


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 18, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Sadly no V2 just yet. But I did manage to try the RX120 just for fun. I have to say, It has the sweetest metal rythme sound you could possibly imagine. The high notes arent very powerful so I'd skip it for lead, but if you just play rythme this thing was awesome



Damn you really gotta try out one of the other amps if you dig that one!


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 19, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Damn you really gotta try out one of the other amps if you dig that one!


 Lol tell me about it. This amp has soo many enemies 
The cab wasn't bad though. $400ish, which is damn cheap down here. 
So picture this seen, here I am testing this Randall and I get told to test a Bugera


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 19, 2012)

Rather than start a fresh thread for this, I'll ask here.
With everything being so expensive down here, I'd like to have something cheaper to fall back on. Randalls KH120 head still looks better than most things in that price range/class. But there aren't any available at the moment to test out. There are, however, a few RX120s. 
So does anyone have an opinion on this? Is the RX120 a good comparison to the KH120? Better? Worse? Why? The usual on this site 
(I have Micheal Ammots signature combo just BTW, which looks pretty much the same as one of the RX combos. So I know I can make it sing but I need the extra gain mode on the KH for all the lead jumps we do) 
Thanks peeps


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Rather than start a fresh thread for this, I'll ask here.
> With everything being so expensive down here, I'd like to have something cheaper to fall back on. Randalls KH120 head still looks better than most things in that price range/class. But there aren't any available at the moment to test out. There are, however, a few RX120s.
> So does anyone have an opinion on this? Is the RX120 a good comparison to the KH120? Better? Worse? Why? The usual on this site
> (I have Micheal Ammots signature combo just BTW, which looks pretty much the same as one of the RX combos. So I know I can make it sing but I need the extra gain mode on the KH for all the lead jumps we do)
> Thanks peeps



Honestly, I still think you should wait and get one of the RH heads, Vmax, Titan, Cyclone, Warhead, V2, or T2. They'll be worth it more in the long run. I think someone said it here before, but the RX heads (Especially the KH one, that one I think is worse then the RX) are just oversized practice amps.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, I still think you should wait and get one of the RH heads, Vmax, Titan, Cyclone, Warhead, V2, or T2. They'll be worth it more in the long run. I think someone said it here before, but the RX heads (Especially the KH one, that one I think is worse then the RX) are just oversized practice amps.


Thanks for the heads up. I just don't want to get screwed over by the fucking economy. Thank you Seven String!


----------



## wakjob (Feb 19, 2012)

SS amps I have had:

Holmes Tech 15 - first amp
Gallien Krueger 250mL - had two of these
Lab Series L5 - best clean tone this side of Fender
Marshall AVT20- yeah, its a hybrid...but come on
Bunch of modeling amps I still equate to SS 
Waller G-100 (head) - meh
Randall RX120 (head) - same as the Waller
Marshall Lead 12 - currently modding
Ibanex TBX150H - awesome.
Tons more worth mentioning that were pretty good! Marshall 8100, Peavey XXl, ect.... all the good ones already spoke of by others here.

For recording or in a band mix SS amps are OK. That being said, I can't sit and play SS amps anymore. My sound requires that clean amp 'push' and second order harmonic under the fundamental notes.

Example would be, I like backing the gain down more and more these days, but with SS and modelers the more you turn the gain down the thinner the tone becomes. It's like the notes are gain dependent, having no body or strength on thier own. So when the gain is turned down it gets 'plank plank plank'. Instead of pump/bark and roar.

But for full on buzzsaw metal with the gain way up, SS amps rock!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 19, 2012)

Just thought...

Marshall Carbon Fibre 

Marshall Amps :: MG Carbon Fibre

They actually sound as if they have a lot of potential....yes they _are_ essentially a re-gimmicked MG but the demos I've heard (if you like Marshall) sound great.


----------



## Key_Maker (Feb 19, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Just thought...
> 
> Marshall Carbon Fibre
> 
> ...



Those are awfull imho, shrill, plastic sounding, lack of balls... They look cool, but nothing else beside that.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't heard one in person but the couple of demos I've heard have had more than a smidgen of classic Marshall-esque tone. I really don't think they're in the same league as the Crates or Ampeg but then again they're never going to be.

Also check out the oldschool Laney Linebacker series. A friend of mine ran one with a Boss EQ pedal and it absolutely crushed.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 20, 2012)

List of all the great solid state amps I know of:
Ibanez TBX 150 (thin)
Crate GX130C (fucking gnarly)
Ampeg VH OR SS series (GNARLY AS SHIT)
Crate GX900h or GX2200h (VERY tight and unforgiving)
Peavey XXL (all around good SS amp)
ISP THETA (very natural feel and at 300 watts stereo)
Marshall Valvestate 8100 (super nice and used by a little up start band called DEATH)

all of those are reasonably priced except for the THETA its like 1 or 3 grand


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

Soubi7string said:


> all of those are reasonably priced except for the THETA its like 1 or 3 grand



This is true. The Theta is supposed to be the holy grail of versatile solid state amps (if I were to pick the holy grail of heavy solid state amps, I'd pick the V2 even though its hybrid  ). 

The problem is that, since OP is in South Africa, the chances of finding a used one are pretty slim.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The problem is that, since OP is in South America, the chances of finding a used one are pretty slim.


South Africa actually  BUt yeah, same situation


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> South Africa actually  BUt yeah, same situation



Yeah, I confuse the two a lot. They're both S.A. so yeah. 

Are there any used websites around you like eBay or Craigslist or kijiji?


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I confuse the two a lot. They're both S.A. so yeah.
> 
> Are there any used websites around you like eBay or Craigslist or kijiji?


 I could probably use Ebay or Amazon or something. My problem is I wouldn't spend money without trying the thing first. So thanks a lot paranoid online shopping dilutions


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> I could probably use Ebay or Amazon or something. My problem is I wouldn't spend money without trying the thing first. So thanks a lot paranoid online shopping dilutions



Well, whatever happened to that V2 you were supposed to try?


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, whatever happened to that V2 you were supposed to try?


 Still have to get to that guy. Our bassist and I wanted to sort through the cheap stuff before we tried the expensive stuff. We ran out of time. So we going back for round two.
Dude the prices on Ebay break my heart when they reads "shipping to: United States"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> Still have to get to that guy. Our bassist and I wanted to sort through the cheap stuff before we tried the expensive stuff. We ran out of time. So we going back for round two.
> Dude the prices on Ebay break my heart when they reads "shipping to: United States"



Do it as soon as possible! 

And customs makes a person's wallet cry.


----------



## LukeNecraG (Feb 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And customs makes a person's wallet cry.


True that. There's a Randall Cyclone on the 'Bay for $350. Watch that price triple down here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

LukeNecraG said:


> True that. There's a Randall Cyclone on the 'Bay for $350. Watch that price triple down here


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 20, 2012)

FINALLY took a good long look at the Theta head, and i'm impressed with the features, but def not the price, 1800, for a solid state, yikes. it is ISP though, good quality but not cheap, not overly expensive either


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> FINALLY took a good long look at the Theta head, and i'm impressed with the features, but def not the price, 1800, for a solid state, yikes. it is ISP though, good quality but not cheap, not overly expensive either



Its like paying $4500 for a tube Diezel Hebert or VH4.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 20, 2012)

could always get an EHX 44 magnum and a preamp pedal like the AMT Legend series or the Amp tweaker Tight Metal pedal with an EQ pedal.Though if I did go that route I would see if there were any other more powerful poweramp pedals than the EHX 44 and get the AMT F-1 since it has 2 effects loops and then get the Amptweaker tight metal pedal......and a rack case with a solid rack drawer.That actually might be your cheapest option compared to hunt down and hope the SS amp of your dreams works without buying straight from the company.


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey all,

New to the forums, but offering up my two cents for the ISP Theta Preamp.

I have not a bad word to say about it... I do tons of recording, and I love the on board cab simulator. It's got tons of options and is probably the most versatile piece of gear I've ever owned... sturdy, tough and mean.

Sounds great through my 2x12 cabinets too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2012)

mcleanab said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New to the forums, but offering up my two cents for the ISP Theta Preamp.
> 
> ...





If I can ever grab the money, the Theta would be my dream amp (Or preamp).


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I can ever grab the money, the Theta would be my dream amp (Or preamp).




I found mine on the bay of evil for surprisingly cheap! Every so often one will pop up... even though I paid a fairly good chunk (not near full price) it was totally worth it... I saw one on CL a while back too...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2012)

mcleanab said:


> I found mine on the bay of evil for surprisingly cheap! Every so often one will pop up... even though I paid a fairly good chunk (not near full price) it was totally worth it... I saw one on CL a while back too...



I'll keep an eye out. But if I can't find out, I'll just go my original route and get either a Randall V2 or T2. :lol;


----------

